# Schwerin / Parchim aufwachen



## migros (28. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Vom 07.-19.04. werde ich 2 Wochen bei meinen Schwiegereltern in der Nähe von Schwerin verbringen - natürlich mit Bike.
Einige Highlights der Region kenne ich bereits (Schweriner Seerunde gross und klein, Lankower See + Neumühler See, entlang der Warnow, Mueßer Holz). Was gibt es denn sonst noch so für Trails und nette Touren zu entdecken? Kennt jemand das Gebiet von dem ehemaligen (?) Truppenübungsplatz am Dreesch?
Ausserdem plane ich noch einen Abstecher nach Parchim und zu den Ruhner Bergen. Lohnt sich das. Wo kann man sonst noch so in der Region Parchim fahren?

Jaja, Fragen über Fragen...

Achso, falls jemand Lust auf eine Tour hat, einfach mal melden.

Gruss,
migros


----------



## Hegi (28. März 2009)

das beste highlight östlich von parchim...

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.9953.html

die klassische plauer see runde mit traum trails!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## migros (29. März 2009)

Hallo Hegi,

Danke für den Tip. Plauer See Umrundung werde ich dann wohl auch machen.

Einen kleinen Teil der Stecke (von Plau nach Bad Stuer) kenne ich noch vom letzten Sommer - war allerdings mit dem Kinderanhänger kein wirkliches Vergnügen...


----------



## TigersClaw (29. März 2009)

Wenn Du Plauer See oder Ruhner Berge fährst, schick ma ne PN. Da bin ich dabei.

Hegi hat recht, die Plauer See Runde is die beste Runde in der Gegend. Bin sie gestern erst wieder mim Enduro gefahren.


----------



## Hegi (29. März 2009)

werde sie am 11.4 (karfreitag) fahren  wer hat lust? start gegen 10 uhr in plau am see

@migros:

hier sind noch mehr touren um plau am see! einige sind auch speziell als hängertouren gekennzeichnet... gehen dann über breitere forstwege oder kleine teerwege! und einige langstrecken touren mit großem teeranteil sind auch dabei!

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/communi...untry=&search_words=plau&submit_button=suchen


----------



## TigersClaw (29. März 2009)

Perfekt Hegi, bin dabei, wann und wo treffen wir uns?


----------



## migros (29. März 2009)

@ TigersClaw

PN, merke ich mir vor. Hast du ggf. auch unter der Woche Zeit? Kennst du die Ecke um Parchim bzw. die Ruhner Berge?

@ Hegi

Sofern ich von der Familie "grünes Licht" bekomme, bin ich dabei. Problem ist allerdings, dass ich mit der Bahn anreise ("geniale" Verbindung: fast 2h30min) und erst bei Karow (10km) nördlich von Plau dazu stossen würde...

Mal schauen, ob es noch eine Alternative gibt.


----------



## TigersClaw (29. März 2009)

migros, von wo kommst Du denn? Ich komm aus Richtung Güstrow und könnte Dich in Karow oder irgendwo einladen.

Ruhner Berge kenn ich bis jetzt nicht, aber wollte mal hin. Scheint ganz nett zu sein.


----------



## Hegi (29. März 2009)

@tigerclaw: am 11.4 reise ich erst aus HH an! habe mal gerade mit der familie gesprochen! start zwischen 10 und 11! kann ich aber erst einige tage vorher sagen! langt das? treffpunkt auf der Eldebrücke der B103 am stadthafen von plau! 

@migros: treffpunkt karower meiler würde ich dann vorschlagen! von plau brauchen wir ca. 30-40 minuten dahin!


----------



## migros (29. März 2009)

Pinnow bei Schwerin, liegt ja nun nicht gerade an der Strecke Güstrow - Plau,
Der Zug kommt so gegen 9:45 Uhr in Karow an...
Vielleicht fahre ich aber auch von Parchim direkt nach Plau (aufgrund des Feiertages hat man dort einen Aufenthalt von 1h).


----------



## migros (29. März 2009)

@ hegi

okay, wenn du weisst, wann ihr in Plau startet, schaue ich nochmal, ob ich direkt nach Plau komme oder von Karow aus starte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikercelle (29. März 2009)

Also wenn alles gut geht, und ich von HH vom MTB-Kurs heil zurückkomme, dann bin ich auch dabei!! Und Ruhener Berge würden mcih auch mal interessieren, wie die so sind!?

Gruß


----------



## TigersClaw (29. März 2009)

Hegi schrieb:


> @tigerclaw: am 11.4 reise ich erst aus HH an! habe mal gerade mit der familie gesprochen! start zwischen 10 und 11! kann ich aber erst einige tage vorher sagen! langt das? treffpunkt auf der Eldebrücke der B103 am stadthafen von plau!



Mir reicht das. Über die Brücke bin ich gestern erst geradelt


----------



## migros (4. April 2009)

@ hegi,
nochmal wegen des Termins.
Wäre die Tour am 10.04. (Karfreitag) oder am Samstag, 11.04.

Falls am Karfreitag - dann bin ich raus...
ob Samstag bei mir geht, klärt sich Anfang nächster Woche...


----------



## TigersClaw (4. April 2009)

Am besten wäre wohl Samstag, da ham sicher die meissten Zeit.

Ich wäre Freitag zusätzlich dabei, falls jemand beide Tage fahren möchte.

Wie fit seit ihr? Kürzeste Strecke, so knapp unter 50km, oder darf es die grosse Runde sein?


----------



## Hegi (5. April 2009)

@migros, tigersclaw, bikercelle:

ich werde die tour am karfreitag machen! samstag kann ich nicht!
start 10:15 in plau auf der eldebrücke der B103!!!
aber mehr als eine 58 km seerunde inkl. plauer werder passen bei mir zeitlich nicht! hab nachmittags termine! mal schauen wie schnell wir sind! vielleicht passen die pätschsee trails ja noch! 

wer ist dabei?


----------



## migros (5. April 2009)

also bei Karfreitag bin ich leider raus...

Fahre die Runde vielleicht am Samstag. Dann ggf. auch die grosse Runde (über Malchow?)

Euch "Freitagsfahrern" jedenfalls viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (5. April 2009)

Hegi schrieb:


> @migros, tigersclaw, bikercelle:
> 
> ich werde die tour am karfreitag machen! samstag kann ich nicht!
> start 10:15 in plau auf der eldebrücke der B103!!!
> ...



Ich werde da sein. Beim letzten Mal hab ich für die 58km 3 Stunden gebraucht.


----------



## Hegi (6. April 2009)

dann haben wir ja sogar zeit für eine kleine weissbier einkehr im lenzer krug


----------



## TigersClaw (6. April 2009)

Ich hasse Weissbier ... aber eine Cola tuts auch


----------



## TigersClaw (7. April 2009)

Aaaaalso, wir starten am Karfreitag 9:30 Uhr in Alt Schwerin. Ist für uns günstiger von der Autobahn aus zu erreichen. 

Wir sind dann wie geplant ca. 10:15 Uhr in Plau an der Brücke.


----------



## bikercelle (7. April 2009)

gut, ich bin auch dabei!! 10.15 an der Brücke! Frage: welche Brücke genau!?


----------



## TigersClaw (7. April 2009)

Hegi schrieb:


> start 10:15 in plau auf der eldebrücke der B103!!!



Wenn Du die Hauptstrasse entlang fährst, kommste direkt drüber. Da wo der Hafen ist. Vor und hinter der Brücke wird momentan am Radweg gebaut. Kannste garnicht verfehlen.

http://web2.cylex.de/anfahrt/hotel-restaurant-eldebruecke-terrassencafé-1776749.html


----------



## bikercelle (7. April 2009)

ach da, guti, bin da!!


----------



## Hegi (7. April 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wenn Du die Hauptstrasse entlang fährst, kommste direkt drüber. Da wo der Hafen ist. Vor und hinter der Brücke wird momentan am Radweg gebaut. Kannste garnicht verfehlen.
> 
> http://web2.cylex.de/anfahrt/hotel-restaurant-eldebruecke-terrassencafé-1776749.html



dein link ist aber die hubbrücke  aber zur Brücke der B103 ist es ja nicht weit!


----------



## TigersClaw (7. April 2009)

Ahso, ich weiss aber welche Brücke Du meinst


----------



## deeptrain (7. April 2009)

moin mensch hier is was los geil
also können samstag in die ruhner berge kenne mich dort aus!!!
könnten uns 14 uhr in parchim treffen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (7. April 2009)

deep, ich wäre dabei, aber gehts nicht bissl früher? Vorschlag 10 Uhr in Parchim.

Wie ist das Gelände dort, Enduro oder Hardtail?


----------



## bikercelle (7. April 2009)

MIch würde es auch interessieren!!! WIe sind die Trails so!? So wie in Harburg? War da schon jemand, die sind geil!?
Ich würde evtl. auch mitkommen!!!


----------



## deeptrain (7. April 2009)

bikercelle schrieb:


> MIch würde es auch interessieren!!! WIe sind die Trails so!? So wie in Harburg? War da schon jemand, die sind geil!?
> Ich würde evtl. auch mitkommen!!!



viele trails sind in den ruhner bergen nicht mit den harburger bergen nicht zu vergleichen!!aber wir haben eine cross strecke(rundkurs) in pch die dir so einiges abverlangen wird freuen uns immer wieder auf neue leute und du wohnst ja nicht weit weg!!!!!!

also mir wäre nachmittags lieber!!wann hättest du denn zeit Bikercelle?????


----------



## bikercelle (7. April 2009)

naja, mir ist das eigentlich egal!! Ich habe noch Ferien und Ostern ist ja auch!! Und das klingt geil!! Die Harburger Berge sind einfach nur Hammer!! Hatte am WE ein Fahrtechniktrainig!! Nur zu Empfehlen!! Also ich bin gespannt!! Wie lange würde die Tour denn dauern!???
@ die anderen: habe den Termin mal eingetragen!!


----------



## TigersClaw (7. April 2009)

Ich muss spätestens 17 Uhr wieder zurück. Wenn wir das schaffen, von mir aus auch Nachmittags.


----------



## deeptrain (8. April 2009)

ist 13 uhr ok für euch????????


----------



## bikercelle (8. April 2009)

Also von mir aus würde das super passen!! Und wo wollen wir uns den treffen oder wollen wir das am freitag klären!?


----------



## deeptrain (8. April 2009)

kennt ihr euch in pch aus??
ich würde mich sonst bei der brücke in den sonnenbergen treffen mit euch können uns aber auch bei einen zentralen punkt in pch treffen tankstelle z.b.!!!!!!!
@bikerzelle fährst du mit bike von lübz bis plau????


----------



## bikercelle (8. April 2009)

naja, so genau kenne ich mcih nciht aus, am besten wo man auch parken kann!? Das wäre super!! so beim chinesen oder so, kp!! Und zu not hilft google!!
UNd ne, ich fahre mit dem Auto und stelle das bei ner Freundin ab und bin dann da noch paar minuten!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deeptrain (8. April 2009)

ja dann treffen wir uns am besten beim netto oder beim LIDL parkplatz gegenüber ist auch eine tankstelle das ist in der nähe vom parchim center!!!!sind noch am überlegen ob wir von pch aus mit bike hinkommen habn wir schon oft gemacht wären dann ca.120km hin und zurück ma schaun vielleicht kommen wir auch mitn auto hin ansonsten sehen wir uns spätestens samstag!!!!


----------



## bikercelle (8. April 2009)

oki, das klingt guti!!! Kann man da stehen!? War da nciht so oft, weiß nur, das man z.b. im Parchimcenter nur ne Stunde stehen darf!!
Oder Real? Aber ist oki!!!


----------



## deeptrain (8. April 2009)

können auch bei real uns treffen mir is das egal liegt alles aufn weg!


----------



## TigersClaw (8. April 2009)

deeptrain schrieb:


> ist 13 uhr ok für euch????????



Ja geht okay.

Haste vom Treffpunkt einen Strassennamen und Hausnummer für meine Navi? Ich kenn mich in Parchim auch nicht aus.


----------



## bikercelle (8. April 2009)

guti, dann lass uns da treffen!!! Um 13 Uhr? ist das OKI?? So hinten, wo der Getränkemarkt ist? Super, freu mich schon!?!!
Und Parchim, Friedrich-Willhelm-Raiffeisen-Ring --> ist ein großer Real Markt

http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&q=Friedrich-Wilhelm-Raiffeisen-Ring%2C%20Weststadt%2019370%20Parchim%2C%20Parchim%2C%20Mecklenburg-Vorpommern&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wl


----------



## deeptrain (8. April 2009)

na denn kann ja nix mehr schief gehen dann bis spätestens samstag!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikercelle (8. April 2009)

jup, bis dann!!!
@ TigerClaw: wir sehen uns dann Freitag!?


----------



## TigersClaw (9. April 2009)

Ja ich bin Freitag und Samstag an beiden Tagen dabei.


----------



## bikercelle (9. April 2009)

Na das ist doch super!!!


----------



## Hegi (9. April 2009)

dann kann es ja morgen losgehen! 10:15 Eldebrücker der B103! 

habe auch extra neue bremsbelege drauf, damit ich bei den ganzen highspeed downhills ordentlich bremsen kann 

ob wir die trails vom pätschsee noch dranhängen muß ich von der zeit abhängig machen!


----------



## bikercelle (9. April 2009)

Na dann!! Und wozu bremsen? Da wird einfach durchgerast  
Und wegen pätschsee, entscheiden wir einfach spontan!!

Bis 10.15


----------



## TigersClaw (9. April 2009)

Wenn das Wetter die Tage so wird wie heute, wirds richtig genial. Freu mich drauf!


----------



## bikercelle (9. April 2009)

also wetterbericht sagt um die 18 bis 20 grad, an beiden Tagen und Sonne am Samstag und am freitag teilweise bewölkt!!
KLINGT DOCH SUPER!!!


----------



## Hegi (9. April 2009)

dann kann man ja anbaden


----------



## TigersClaw (9. April 2009)

Wir baden morgen im Schweisse unserer Füsse, reicht das nicht?


----------



## Hegi (9. April 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wir baden morgen im Schweisse unserer Füsse, reicht das nicht?



hoffentlich war mein bergtraining ausreichend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikercelle (9. April 2009)

Bergtraining?
Und Anbaden? nein danke, bin erst wieder gesund geworden!!
Und ich bin mal gespannt, ob ich sachen vom Fahrtechniktrainig schön anwenden kann!!


----------



## Hegi (9. April 2009)

bikercelle schrieb:


> Und ich bin mal gespannt, ob ich sachen vom Fahrtechniktrainig schön anwenden kann!!



sind hauptsächlich wurzel-trails... am ostufer gibts dann ein etwas sandige steile auffahrt und 4 treppen schiebepassagen!


----------



## TigersClaw (10. April 2009)

Also wenn die Tour morgen so genial wird, wie die Tour heute


----------



## skinny63 (10. April 2009)

Hegi schrieb:


> sind hauptsächlich wurzel-trails... am ostufer gibts dann ein etwas sandige steile auffahrt und 4 treppen schiebepassagen!



stimmt und das war gut so 

schöne Tour mit Euch!

Wetter genial, Fußgänger & Hunde waren gnädig, Anbaden folgt dann noch

bis demnächst in diesem Theater (Revier) oder einem Anderen

Fröhliche Ostern!


----------



## skinny63 (10. April 2009)

Bilder folgen natürlich, muss nur mal den Kartenleser finden


----------



## bikercelle (10. April 2009)

Super, war sehr spaßig und guti!!!


----------



## deeptrain (10. April 2009)

na denn hoffen wir mal das wir das morgen noch toppen können


----------



## TigersClaw (10. April 2009)

Bestimmt


----------



## bikercelle (10. April 2009)

bestimmt!! Geht es denn in die ruhener Berge!? oder direkt PCH?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (10. April 2009)

bikercelle schrieb:


> guti, dann lass uns da treffen!!! Um 13 Uhr? ist das OKI?? So hinten, wo der Getränkemarkt ist? Super, freu mich schon!?!!
> Und Parchim, Friedrich-Willhelm-Raiffeisen-Ring --> ist ein großer Real Markt
> 
> http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&q=Friedrich-Wilhelm-Raiffeisen-Ring%2C%20Weststadt%2019370%20Parchim%2C%20Parchim%2C%20Mecklenburg-Vorpommern&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wl



Frage beantwortet, Celle?


----------



## deeptrain (10. April 2009)

können uns ja noch absprechen vor ort soviel hat ruhner berge nich zu bieten aber auf unserer strecke werdet ihr spass haben da werdn wir auf jeden fall hin davor oda danach wie ihr lust habt.......denn sind wir morgn 6mann wenn ihr beide kommt


----------



## bikercelle (10. April 2009)

nein, ich  meinte nciht, wo wir uns treffen, sondern was wir morgen machen!!! Und wird bestimmt lustig!!!


----------



## TigersClaw (10. April 2009)

Sollte ich Hardtail oder Enduro einpacken?


----------



## bikercelle (10. April 2009)

Hardtail, um mit mir mitzufühlen!!


----------



## TigersClaw (10. April 2009)

Hab ich auch so, das Enduro wiegt fast 16 kg, also genauso ein Schwergewicht wie sein Fahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikercelle (10. April 2009)

LOL, aber nciht ganz so hard am arsch wie meins, war heute teilweise schon doof, aber naja, ein biker kennt keinen schmerz!!!


----------



## migros (10. April 2009)

Krass, hier geht ja inzwischen einiges ab...

Leider hat mich eine Erkältung erwischt und somit falle ich für den morgigen Termin in Parchim auch aus.
Ich bin aber noch bis zum nächsten Wochenende in der Region.
Vielleicht ergibt sich ja doch noch eine Möglichkeit...

Euch jedenfalls viel Spass morgen!


----------



## TigersClaw (10. April 2009)

bikercelle schrieb:


> LOL, aber nciht ganz so hard am arsch wie meins, war heute teilweise schon doof, aber naja, ein biker kennt keinen schmerz!!!



Du kennst unser Motto noch nicht: Spass durch Schmerzen 

Bin die Tour aber auch schon 2x mit dem Hardtail gefahren und kanns nachfühlen.

Migros, Dir gute Besserung!


----------



## bikercelle (10. April 2009)

Danke und dir eine gute besserung!!
Müssen wir mal gucken!! Weil ich kurz vorm Abi stehe und so nciht mehr die zeit habe, so große touren zu fahren!!


----------



## deeptrain (11. April 2009)

na also wir kommen morgn fast alle mitn hardtail!!!!
bis moin


----------



## TigersClaw (11. April 2009)

Ich werde heute nicht dabei sein können, mich hat gestern noch die Pollenallergie umgehauen. Wünsch euch aber viel Spass und macht Fotos!


----------



## bikercelle (11. April 2009)

Sehr schade!! Dann wünsche ich dir auch gute Besserung!!


----------



## bikercelle (11. April 2009)

So, also:
Ruhener Berge sind echt s.....e! Keine wirklichen Trails, eine steile Abfahrt, sonst nichts! Waldwege sind ok, also die hin- und wechführen!
Die Strecke von den Jungs ist echt super, nicht zu kurz und sehr super!!
Bilder habe ich leider keine gemacht!! SORRY


----------



## TigersClaw (11. April 2009)

Hört sich an, als ob ich nix verpasst habe


----------



## bikercelle (11. April 2009)

naja, die gebauten Trail, der war super!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hegi (11. April 2009)

ciao marcel, steffen und andreas:

hier die fotos von der karfreitag runde  war klasse! freue mich schon auf die nächste runde! dann bauen wir die trails richtung malchow ein


----------



## bikercelle (11. April 2009)

Wenn ich Zeit habe, dann komme cih auf jeden fall mit, war super!!


----------



## TigersClaw (11. April 2009)

Bin dann natürlich auch dabei. Klasse Fotos Hegi


----------



## mrtommyt (12. April 2009)

wieviel km warens denn und wie lange habt ihr gebraucht?


----------



## bikercelle (12. April 2009)

für was?


----------



## TigersClaw (12. April 2009)

Karfreitag sind wir 62 km in 3:09 Stunden gefahren. 

Und das war die Strecke (aufgezeichnet mit Garmin Edge 705):

http://www.bikemap.net/route/150038


----------



## skinny63 (13. April 2009)

und hier meine Bildbeiträge:


 





 





 







Tour war super, Wiederholungstat(en) gerne

@mrtommyt: die Frage ist, wie lange durften wir uns im Wald aufhalten und nicht, haben fertig?


----------



## bikercelle (13. April 2009)

Super, danke, ich bin acuh dabei!!


----------



## Hegi (14. April 2009)

der sommer geht ja erst richtig los, vielleicht bin ich um den 16.05. wieder vor ort!  da bin ich ja sogar mal drauf auf den fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikercelle (15. April 2009)

War heute nochmal in PCH, auf der Strecke! Sau geil! Und mal ne Frage an die PCHer: wie wird man dort schneller?!


----------



## deeptrain (15. April 2009)

moin,
wie man dort schneller wird......denk du hast grad ein fahrtechnikseminar hinter dir musst am sa. mal hinfahren wenn steffen da is der wird dir einiges zeigen können ich bin erst ab sonntag wieder in pch aber dafür eine woche dann


----------



## bikercelle (15. April 2009)

ach so, also gibt es da ne richtige linie!! UNd ja, das trainig hilft auch, aber ab und zu mal so ne Linie oder so, wäre mal super!!!


----------



## deeptrain (15. April 2009)

ja klar gibts schon ne linie wie man die kurven am besten fährt,gleichgewicht ein bischen verlagern arsch nach hinten usw is reine übungssache i glaube steffen is sa. ab 15uhr dort und dreht paar runden,musst mal hinfahren dann............ansosnten bin ich am 25.5. auch auf der strecke


----------



## TigersClaw (15. April 2009)

Was isn das für ne Strecke, ne Dirtline?


----------



## mrtommyt (16. April 2009)

na ich nehm mal an ihr habt 2h im wald päuschen gemacht und den rest mit nen 60er schnitt 

spass bei seite...nur so interesse halber...fahr auch ein wenig mit dem bike und man kann das schlecht einschätzen auf welchem niveau man selber fährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikercelle (16. April 2009)

naja, hatten einen 22 schnitt oder so, wo wir unterwegs waren!! im trainig in den letzten tagen hatte ich einen 25 bis 27 schnitt auf der straße!!

SO, mal was anderes: Hat morgen noch jemand Zeit zu biken oder einer ne Idee?


----------



## deeptrain (16. April 2009)

sa. 18.4. bikeday in Lüneb--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Am 18. April findet in Lüneburg der BIKEDAY statt. Der BIKEDAY wird ein super Event:
- Neue 3,5 km XC Runde (für Hobby auf 3 km verkürzt)
- Fette Reifen Rennen für die Kleinen
- Dirtjump Contest
- Downhill Rennen
- Trial Wettbewerb
Das alles auf dem ADAC Fahrsicherheitsgelände im Gewerbergebiet Lüneburg Süd.
Für ein Rahmenprogramm ist auch gesorgt: Musikalische Unterhaltung, Moderation, Essen, Getränke, Aussteller aus der Bikebranche.
Wir hoffen auf zahlreiche Teilnehmer und Zuschauer, damit sich diese Veranstaltung etabliert und wir sie auch in den kommenden Jahren durchführen können.
Endlich gibt es wieder ein schönes XC-Rennen in Norddeutschland. Und die Kombination mit den anderen Disziplinen ist einmalig!
Alles weitere auf www.rsc-lueneburg.de und www.bikeday-lueneburg.de

urg!!!


----------



## bikercelle (26. April 2009)

Hy, habe heute ne Runde um den Passower See gedreht!
Habe unser alten Pocket PC mit GPS-Antenne genommen, ein wenig probiert und habe dann den Track aufgezeichnet! Fand ich ganz io. dafür das das ding schon so alt ist!
So, wenn jemand mal gucken möchte! Sind die Abweichungen normal, oder liegt es an den Bäumen und/oder dem Gerät?

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.32986.html

Schönen Abend


----------



## TigersClaw (26. April 2009)

War da viel Wald? Wenn im Wald der Empfang schlecht ist, kommen solche Abweichungen zustande.


----------



## bikercelle (26. April 2009)

Der komplette See ist umwaldet, außer am Schloss, aber das ist nur ein kleines Stück!


----------



## stubenhocker (19. Mai 2009)

Ich bin morgen zwischen NB und SN unterwegs und werde schnell mal um den Plauer See fahren, und zwar diese Strecke (mit dem Crosser): 


TigersClaw schrieb:


> http://www.bikemap.net/route/150038


Hat jemand von Euch Lust mitzukommen? Zeit wäre ab ca. 1830.
Alex


----------



## TigersClaw (19. Mai 2009)

Da sage ich mal spontan zu, von wo startest Du?


----------



## stubenhocker (19. Mai 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> von wo startest Du?


Mir eigentlich wurscht. Wahrscheinlich stelle ich das Auto auf dem Parkplatz hinter der Autobahnabfahrt Malchow in Richtung Goldberg ab. Da, wo es auch zum Campingplatz geht.


----------



## TigersClaw (19. Mai 2009)

Jo das passt. Ich fahre mit dem MTB. Welches Tempo hast Du angepeilt? Bist Du die Strecke schonmal gefahren?


----------



## stubenhocker (19. Mai 2009)

Die Strecke bin ich noch nicht gefahren, nur ein Teilstück zwischen dem Campingplatz und Stuehr(?), dann gings auf der Strasse weiter.
Schnitt: Anschlag -10% .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikercelle (19. Mai 2009)

Ich wäre auch mitgekommen, wenn es nciht so spät gewesen wäre und mein Langarmtrikot nicht kaputt wäre, und ich nicht warten muss, bis ich ein neues bekomme!!


----------



## stubenhocker (19. Mai 2009)

Langarmtrikot? 
Es ist Sommer!


----------



## bikercelle (19. Mai 2009)

Ja, aber Abends wird es immer so kalt, für nur Kurzarm!!! Das habe ich schon mitbekommen!! Aber ich habe eben auch erfahren, das ich morgen Abend Essen gehe  Naja, damit hat es sich erledigt! 
Wenn ich Nachmittags gefahren würdet, würde ich mitkommen


----------



## stubenhocker (19. Mai 2009)

Für den Fall der Abendkälte habe ich beim Strassentraining Ärmlinge und eine Weste in der Rückentasche vom Trikot.



bikercelle schrieb:


> Wenn ich Nachmittags gefahren würdet, würde ich mitkommen


 
Müsstete ich nicht Kinder passen auf, getan auch Nachmittags gefahren.


----------



## bikercelle (19. Mai 2009)

Naja, ich hatte mir letzte Woche ja eins bestellt, so als "Jacke" zum übenziehen, würde dann ja reichen!! Aber leider hat die einen Fehler und muss getauscht werden!! Also habe ich die noch nciht!! Und das andere ist ja schade!!
@ tigersclaw: schon was rausgekommen wegen Herrentag!?


----------



## stubenhocker (19. Mai 2009)

Essen GEHEN ist ja auch Sport


----------



## bikercelle (19. Mai 2009)

LOL, aber oki! Und der Weg bis zum Auto ist ja auch gehen


----------



## TigersClaw (19. Mai 2009)

Celle, Herrentag fahren wir bei uns. Schau mal in den Rostocker Thread.


----------



## stubenhocker (19. Mai 2009)

Tigerkralle, schickst mir mal Deine Handy-Nummer?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (19. Mai 2009)

Hast PN


----------



## stubenhocker (21. Mai 2009)

Bin gestern den Plauer See doch allein gefahren, war aber trotzdem wunderschön! Und hätte ich nicht die







das





oder den






getroffen, wäre ich die 57km unter 1:50h gefahren. 
Letzterer kam mir auf dem Rad kurz hinter Plau entgegen.
Alex


----------



## stubenhocker (23. Mai 2009)

Bin morgen (Sonntag) wieder in der Nähe und fahre um den Plauer + Erweiterung = ca. schnelle 100km.


----------



## bikercelle (24. Mai 2009)

Wann fährst du denn genau, und was heißt schnell? Nenn doch mal ne Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit!?


----------



## bikercelle (24. Mai 2009)

Also beim Durchschnitt von ca. 20 bis 22 km/h bin ich dabei! 
Und ich werde so gegen 13 Uhr am Lidl in Plau Starten. Ich werde zuerst am Krankenhaus langfahren und dann das Stückchen Radweg! Dann bin ich am überlegen, ob ich auch nach Malchow fahre, sind ja nur 10 km extra! Kannst ja mal sagen, bzw. dich melden, ob wir gemeinsam fahren wollen?


----------



## stubenhocker (24. Mai 2009)

Sorry, hatte heute früh nicht mehr reingeschaut.
War mit dem Rennrad unterwegs und bin eine größere Runde um den Plauer See gefahren, 83km, 2:13h.
Wenn ich wieder mal in der Ecke bin, melde ich mich hier rechtzeitig.
Bis bald,
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikercelle (24. Mai 2009)

ok, oder oben bei den Terminen reinschreiben!


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Mai 2009)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> War mit dem Rennrad unterwegs....grössere Runde



Bin heute die kleine Runde Rennrad gefahren, 203.7 km, die Strecke Güstrow-Sternberg-Schwerin-Wismar-Bastorf-Kühlungsborn-Bad Doberan-Rostock-Schwaan-Güstrow, reine Fahrzeit 7:46 h, 26.3er Schnitt. Nix dolles, aber reicht.

In 3 Wochen kommt dann die grosse Runde, 300 km Vätternrundan


----------



## stubenhocker (25. Mai 2009)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> und bin eine *größere Runde* um den Plauer See gefahren,


 
... ausgehend von der kleinstmöglichen Runde + Erweiterung. 
Größere Runden sind bei mir ca. 200km, große Runden dann 





TigersClaw schrieb:


> 300 km Vätternrundan


Da wollte ich in diesem Jahr auch mitfahren, hat mit dem Urlaub aber nicht geklappt. 
Dir/Euch viel Spaß dabei!
Alex


----------



## stubenhocker (16. August 2009)

Bin am Dienstag oder Mittwoch (18. bzw. 19.8.), ca. ab 1800 wieder in der Nähe des Plauer Sees und werde dort Fahrradfahren. Kommt wer mit?
Angepeilte Fahrzeit 2-3h, zügiges Tempo, MTB oder RR ist mir fast wurscht.
Alexander


----------



## TigersClaw (17. August 2009)

Plauer See Runde am 30.8.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8959


----------



## stubenhocker (17. August 2009)

Wie rennradtauglich ist eigentlich der Naturpark Nossentiner-Schwinzer-Heide, genauer gesagt das Waldgebiet um Honnies ehemaliger Jagdhütte (Drewitz/Drewitzer See)? Würde gern mal dort fahren (statt der Runde 2 Posts drüber), allerdings nicht ganz planlos. Tipps wären also willkommen.
Alexander


----------



## TigersClaw (21. September 2009)

27.09. Kummerower See, falls ihr mal richtiges Gelände sehen wollt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9151


----------



## zarea (22. September 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> 27.09. Kummerower See, falls ihr mal richtiges Gelände sehen wollt:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9151


Und wann geht Ihr wählen? tse tse tse ...


----------



## TigersClaw (22. September 2009)

Davor, Du Nase


----------



## zarea (22. September 2009)

Ich wollt´nur sicher gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (22. September 2009)

Meld Dich lieber für die Tour an


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Oktober 2009)

*So Leute, die nächste Herausforderung wartet:

Am 24.10. fahren wir in Hamburg, knapp 60km mit über 1100 hm stehen auf dem Plan.

Genauere Infos zur Tour hier:

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.33476.html

Und eintragen tut ihr euch bitte hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9313

Wir erwarten zahlreiche Mitfahrer 

Wer eine Mitfahrgelegenheit braucht, einfach hier im Thread absprechen. Ich selbst hätte noch Platz für einen Fahrer plus Bike.*


----------



## TigersClaw (11. November 2009)

Jahresabschluss-Tour 2009

hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?&do=discuss&groupid=52&discussionid=&gmid=56350#gmessage56350


----------



## Orangutanklaus (27. November 2014)

Ich hänge mich mal in den steinalten Fred mit rein.
Bin Silvester in der Parchimer Gegend und will meinen Drahtesel mal gepflegt ausführen, d.h. etwas im Schlamm wühlen (vermutlich) und das versuchen, was wir hier im Norden euphemistisch als Singletrail bezeichnen.  
Als Tourtipps fand ich bisher die Runde um den Plauer See, die ich mir mal gönnen möchte. Von den Ruhner Bergen ist hier im Forum ein paar Mal die Rede gewesen. Nur habe ich dazu keine richtige Tour gefunden bei den gpsies und gps-tour.info. Und nur Waldautobahn möchte ich nicht fahren. Hat also jemand mal ein paar Angaben, wo man im Ruhner Wald Nicht-Straße fahren kann?


----------



## Hegi (28. November 2014)

Ich war einmal vor Ort habe aber nix gefunden!


----------



## Orangutanklaus (28. November 2014)

Da soll doch ein Querfeldeinrennen gelaufen sein.


----------

